# U..S. Gold Corp. (USAU - Nasdaq)



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

USAU could make a run soon if they find something meaningful with the current ongoing drilling program at their Keystone project. The coming weeks will be interesting as they are waiting for results. USAU is a Nasdaq listed Gold Explorer with a market cap of currently around $22 million. They are very optimistic that they are vectoring in on (huge) discovery success…

The company has two projects:

Copper King Project – WY: Advanced Exploration and Development property, Near Term Production Potential, $178.5 million Net Present Value (NPV) at $1,275/oz Au and $2.80/lb Cu
Keystone – NV: Keystone exhibits many similarities to Barrick’s deposits to the north, USAU aims at discovering the next gold district on the Cortez Trend

U.S. Gold Corp. Commences 2019 Exploration Drill Program at its Keystone Project on the Cortez Gold Trend, Nevada
July 30, 2019
https://www.globenewswire.com/news-...-Project-on-the-Cortez-Gold-Trend-Nevada.html

Background information:

At Keystone U.S. Gold Corp. (USAU) wants to prove a world-class deposit
Published 29 July 2019
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EDr1jtdrYg

Fund Manager Dave Kranzler Provides Precious Metals and Gold Stock Commentary
Published 3 September 2019
11:39 Why Dave likes U.S. Gold Corp.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibTc7Yy5IYY&t=1911s

Luke Norman on U.S. Gold Corp.'s Pursuit of Nevada's Next Major Gold Discovery & 2019 Plans
Published 28 March 2019
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOR66Q_88lg


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

*U.S. Gold Corp. Announces Acquisition of Orevada Metals, Inc.*
September 11, 2019
Transformative transaction brings 2nd promising NV exploration project to USAU
https://www.usgoldcorp.gold/news-me...-corp-announces-acquisition-of-orevada-metals


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

*Edward Karr | We’ve Just Acquired Another High-Potential Nevada Gold Project*
Published 13 September 2019
MiningStockEducation.com
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz5_TiUxFsc


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

*CEO Roadshow Interviews U.S. Gold Corp. (USAU) Co-founder*
Published 12 September 2019

In this episode of CEO Roadshow we are joined by Mr. Luke Norman, Co-Founder of U.S. Gold Corp., a gold exploration and development company.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATV-ipfzsnE


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

*U.S. Gold Corp. Holds Annual Shareholder Meeting*
September 19, 2019
Strong Shareholder Support Enables All Proxy Proposals to Pass

https://www.usgoldcorp.gold/news-me...-s-gold-corp-holds-annual-shareholder-meeting


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Drilling results are expected mid to end October. Excerpts from the company presentation September 2019:

•	Target drilling will commence in 2nd half of 2019 with expectations for *discovery success* (slide 3)
•	Systematic exploration from 2016 2018 has primed Keystone for discovery (slide 19)

https://d1io3yog0oux5.cloudfront.ne.../USAU+Corporate+Presentation+Sept+2019(1).pdf


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Below is a link to an interesting interview from July 2019 with the CEO. The interview in particular provides an overview on their intriguing Keystone exploration project. 

https://stockhouse.com/opinion/inde...lorer-is-on-eve-drilling-its-flagship-project


 In 2016, I received a telephone call from Dave Mathewson, the well-known Nevada exploration geologist, and he had a new exploration project called Keystone. Dave told me that he believes Keystone is the best exploration project he has seen in his career.
 You look at Cortez Hills, that's basically a big high-grade breccia of pipe deposit across the valley pipeline, a little lower grade big 25 million ounce deposit. You look south of Cortez Hills, one of Barrick's big discoveries that is now going into production will be an underground mine called Goldrush. Goldrush is about 10 million ounces, a nice high-grade deposit, definitely an underground mine. A lot of the drill holes that we're seeing with the geological conditions, the geochemistry, it really looks very similar to a Goldrush type of environment. 
 Last fall down in our Sophia target area, one of our drill holes, which was drill hole 18-09, you can go out and look at some of our prior press releases on this, that was an extremely exciting drill hole for us. We had great brecciation and alteration. It shows us that the rock is really beat up, and at the bottom of the drill hole, we lost the hole. We literally drilled into a void. Well, a void is a cave, and a cave can be a very positive thing. The Goldrush deposit north of us is littered with caves. You have these caves and then right below the bottom of those caves, that's the big mother lode of the Goldrush deposit


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Dilling results are expected mid to end October. Hopefully they will find what they are looking for. In the meantime:

Join us: Chuck Deeds + US Gold (USAU) "town hall" webinar, Monday, October 7th, 4:05 PM EDT

https://register.gotowebinar.com/register/7204696577952526082?source=BB




prex said:


> Drilling results are expected mid to end October. Excerpts from the company presentation September 2019:
> 
> •	Target drilling will commence in 2nd half of 2019 with expectations for *discovery success* (slide 3)
> •	Systematic exploration from 2016 2018 has primed Keystone for discovery (slide 19)
> ...


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

According to the recent Webinar the drilling results at Keystone are expected for mid November.

Outlook is promising imo. The CEO also said he puts his money where is mouth is.


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Bought some additional shares today.

H.C. Wainwright covers U.S. Gold. In their recent update 12 September 2019 they have a price target of $2.70 USD. 

This target is based on the following assumptions:


Copper King 46,6 Milion USD 
Keystone + Maggie Creek 22,0 Million USD 
Cash 2,2 Million USD


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Well I suppose good drilling results in November will help the share price.

August 19, 2019
https://www.smarteranalyst.com/new-blurbs/us-gold-corp-usau-receives-a-buy-from-h-c-wainwright-2/

Heiko Ihle from H.C. Wainwright reiterated a Buy rating on US Gold Corp (USAU), with a price target of $2.90. The company’s shares closed last Monday at $0.99.

Ihle said:
“We note that the program is expected to consist of nine reverse circulation holes, in addition to one core hole, totaling 6,400 meters. Phase one is expected to take two months, and drilling is primarily focused on the Skarn targets, which have been identified through comprehensive technical studies and mapping. U.S. Gold remains poised to produce a significant gold discovery within a broad district-scale Carlin-style system as the firm has systematically filled gaps in the historic data associated with Keystone over the past three years.”


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Below is a link to an interesting interview from the beginning of the year. Apparently someone wrote his “Master of Science Thesis for the Keystone Project”.

U.S. Gold Corp. Announces Completion of Master of Science Thesis for the Keystone Project, Cortez Trend, Nevada
December 18, 2018
https://www.usgoldcorp.gold/news-me...orp-announces-completion-of-master-of-science 
“These Keystone dates compare very closely with reported mineralization-related age dates from the major Cortez Hills gold deposit to the north”

Interview early 2019
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsVqskvdl18


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

I still believe USAU is relatively cheap right now. Their Copper King Project has a $178.5 million Net Present Value (NPV) at $1,275/oz Au and $2.80/lb Cu. The current market cap of USAU is around $20 million.


----------

